# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  RENARD

## MrTrucado

Felicidades, que pases un día mágico

----------


## Pulgas

¡Cielos, MrTrucado, te me has adelantado porque estaba acabando su regalo. Grrrrrr.

FELICIDADES, Renard.




(Paso una copia al hilo correspondiente.)

----------


## MrTrucado

Que bueno Pulgas, buenisimo!!!!!, es que eran las 7 y nadie habia puesto nada y justamente RENARD

----------


## Mossy

Muchas felicidades campeón!!

----------


## Ritxi

¿Los Franceses también cumplen años? Je je

Muchas felicidades campeón

----------


## sann

Y anda que Renard nos dice algo ! ! FELICIDADES  IAIO ! ! jejejej una abrazo ! !

----------


## Magnano

¡Feliz cumpleaños Renard!

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades :D

----------


## DaarkBro

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Renard!

¡Felicidades!..

----------


## Prendes

Muchísimas felicidades renard!! :D

----------


## arahan70

¡Renard, un abrazo larguísimo (desde México) para uno de los íconos de este foro! ¡Feliz cumpleaños!

----------


## lalogmagic

muchas felicidades...

Que cumplas muchos mas

----------


## albatalyawsi

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Renard!

Un fuerte abrazo desde Badajoz.

Jesús

----------


## raiven

A pesar de que no conozco a casi nadie aqui, he visto que eres un muy buen mago y una persona increiblemente amable...


Feliz CUmpleaños!!!

----------


## mago feroz

casi no llego a tiempo  ,Felicidades  que cumplas muchos , y yo que lo vea

----------


## Alonso76

Felicidades compañero!

Que pases un gran día

Un abrazo.

----------


## mayico

Pues tarde pero con el corazó. Felicidades amigo, deseo que puedas ser feliz con lo que tienes.
Un abrazo.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡¡Muchísimas felicidades gran amigo!!!

Un abrazo mágico muy grande

S. Alexander

----------


## renard

Muchas gracias ha todos amigos,hoy he pasado un dia fantastico lleno de magia junto ha mi familia,antes solo me regalaban cosas relacionadas con el ajedrez ahora solo me regalan cosas relacionadas con la magia jeje,encima ha hecho un dia con mucho sol.Ya llevo algo mas de un año en este maravilloso foro y he conocido ha gente maravillosoa dispuesta ha ayudar en todo lo posible,tambien he aprendido mucho con vosotros,aunque no estoy pasando por mi mejor momento soy un hombre feliz por tener la familia que tengo por conocer ha mi niña que es el amor de mi vida, por tener salud y por tener una fee ciega en la magia,es genial saber que hay gente maravillosa como muchos de vosotros.
Un abrazo ha todos.
Renard

----------


## eidanyoson

Siento llegar tarde. Pero aún así ¡Felicidades!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Tardón como Eidan pero... ¡FELICIDADES!

----------


## goldenart

Felicidades renard, te deseo lo mejor.

----------


## Mistico

Un poco tarde, pero ¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!

----------


## b12jose

Pufff, pues si que llego arte... todo el finde offline... 

De todas formas, muchas felicidades Renard!!!

----------


## salinger

disfruta de tu dia amigo

----------


## renard

Muchas gracias ha los tardones jeje un abrazo.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Bueno, pues yo soy el tardón del grupo de los tardones... imaginate! Lo siento y.... Muchas felicidades amigo! Salud y todo lo demas!

----------

